# Amish made salve and government involvement



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

This is an interesting and disturbing read. I make a comfrey/chickweed/plantain salve for our use and know of others on HT who produce similar products. Amish stores near us sell different versions of these salves also. This article shows what can happen if you end up on someone's "list", sadly!

http://ronpaulinstitute.org/archives/featured-articles/2016/february/09/fda-wants-to-jail-sam-girod-for-48-years-for-making-salves-people-love/


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I'll concede that none of us know everything by reading one article or account.
However, this rings too familiar as to why some folks choose to do things like the Oregon protesters. The gov has the power to make your life end, literally if they want. Sometimes folks just have run out of how to react anymore.

Looks like this guy went proper channels, cooperated, made changes, etc. per requests. But, see, that's not enough when the gov wants you squashed. Following the law sometimes gets you nowhere, leaving some really extreme or tragic alternatives.
Hoping this fella prevails by legal means. But even if he does, how much money will it have cost him in representation, time lost, fees, etc.? No gov cares about that.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

In reading the article, the Amish farmer did reference healing....you have to be very careful in how you present your salves or oils. They are supposed to be termed as recommended for easing or assisting with certain ailments. You can't say that a salve will "Heal" directly and beware for those that put Comfrey in their salves and say it will heal broken bones, or cure ailments. Salves and oils must say recommended for or you become a target! 48 years! They are targeting Comfrey uses! Those that continue to sell need to be very wary. 

The reason we can't openly say things a specific way is because the law requires testing and approval for skin care termed that way. They are clamping down on small producers first I think. It is easier to squash them...sadly! It is very sad that this happened to the Amish man.

I used to sell Nettle infused oils, salves and perfumes on here. Once I began reading about the stories like these, I now limit that to my own use. I love how much I use them for but it isn't worth getting into trouble.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

The FDA takes this business very seriously. Other Amish have been targeted for making health claims. Obviously, most health claims cannot be proven. Does chickweed cure cancer? Even if it CAN, that does not mean it always DOES. There is part of the problem. People read something that tells them a disease or condition can be cured and they automatically think it WILL be cured. That can lead to them abandoning other, more traditional and respected, treatment modalities. That, in turn, can be harmful. Thus, the Amish man may cause harm to the patient/customer.

Another problem (although not addressed in this particular case) involves 'patients' being diagnosed by non-medical 'healers'. This has been noted in the case of at least one Amish man and is considered practicing medicine without a license.

Yet another problem has been the use of the word 'pharmacy' in the name of a business. Most states do not allow the use of the word pharmacy in any business name unless that business is licensed by the State Board of Pharmacy. Again, a major infraction per the State Board of Pharmacy and the FDA.

I'm not saying these things all make sense, but being in the field, I know this is how it works. These government agencies feel they must crack down on people who do not come under their licensing rules and regulations. The Amish man would probably have been much better off if he had let them inspect the 'facility' - as unimpeded inspection of any drug-manufacturing facility is required. Poor guy. I'm sure he meant no harm, but such is life today.

LuLu


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

You absolutely cannot make any medical claims AT ALL when selling products like that. ONLY those companies who go through FDA approval can make claims. That's a good thing, because if not we'd have all sorts of crackpot companies trying to sell "miracle cures" for things. 

You can't even say tea tree oil is antibacterial, or things like that. Here's a little write up about a company who had a visit from the FDA.


----------



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm an herbalist so I understand all the FDA regs and why you legally can't say something is healing or curing. It may be another topic for discussion but how many "treatments" and "cures" that are FDA approved and from the big drug companies that don't do what they claim either? Of course it's money and power but let's pick on the little ones. Knock them down a little further.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

I hate government over-reach with a passion but I am glad that I can have some assurance that when a "medical" product says it heals there is some degree of reliability. The farmer should have just claimed the salve was "soothing" and let it go at that.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

The labeling and claims not allowed is over with. I think?
What I got from the article, is the guy changed his labeling - more than once - and it's inferred that nothing is wrong with his labeling now. But they won't leave him alone.
Is that not the case?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

He changed his labeling the first time and was still wrong, because he used the word "healing". He was claiming his product cured cancer. It's no wonder the FDA is making sure he's not mislabeling products and making unsubstantiated claims.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.kentucky.com/news/local/crime/article42629760.html

More explanation.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

:grump: I typed out a lengthy, detailed post with articles and references, when the site blipped out again upon submission.
I'm not doing it all again.

Basically, the 2 articles in the thread each have the own agenda. There's 2 sides to everything.

What I don't get is the charges against the fella refer to his refusal of their surprise inspection.
If he's not a medical manufacturer, how is he subject to the rules for medical manufacturers?

Seems a lot of trumped up charges and bs, even though we probably have very little info that is relevant. It does say he didn't just change his labeling once. He changed it again and there was no "healing."

29,000 pages of discovery and over 2 years of messin around seem to be a common example of government mismanagement of employees, time, and resources.


----------



## GAZZA (Apr 16, 2015)

Sounds like a sledge hammer was used to swat a fly.

Wylie


----------



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

GAZZA said:


> Sounds like a sledge hammer was used to swat a fly.
> 
> Wylie



Isn't that typical with government though?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Anyone selling homeopathic items must be careful. Once you say it heals something like skin cancer and other things which the article claims was on the labels, that can fall under pharmaceuticals. I think it is a travesty, that unfortunate man did try to fix what they wanted. They took advantage of his religion when they took pics and most likely knew this would upset him. Sounds like they used that as a reason not to return when the sheriff made them leave. So he was targeted after that. They classified his products, he sure didn't mean for that to happen. Yes, squash the little guy. Very sad....


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

partndn said:


> The labeling and claims not allowed is over with. I think?
> What I got from the article, is the guy changed his labeling - more than once - and it's inferred that nothing is wrong with his labeling now. But they won't leave him alone.
> Is that not the case?


Once you get the rotten stink of government on you it is hard to get rid of. Good Lord I hate government at all levels.


----------

